# Davy Crockett Grill Temp. Issue!



## highflowing

Hello there BBQ nation. needing a little help. I own a Green Mtn. Davy Crockett Grill. Been having a temp. issue with it. Trying to figure out if it is the Cold, The pellets, the burner or what the heck it is. I've grilled a few times not in 20' and 30' degree weather and my temp gauge says is not even close to what the setting is.

 This is what I've tried to trouble shoot with the grill.

1.) I have cleaned out the Hopper, the burner, and the bottom of the grill. I fount that there where a lot of un-burned saw dust particles in the burner.

2.) There was moisture in the hopper and Saw Dust in the bottom of the hopper. 

3.) Cleaned the Temp. Sensor off and made sure the plates where not touching the sensor.

4.) Bought a Welders blanket to put over the top of the grill hoping it would keep the grill hotter.

When the grill goes through its start up cycle the temp. normally reads around 150, Its reads 30-40 now. I can crank the grill up to 400 and it will only read 280-290 degrees. So I guess I wanting to know is it a hopper issue or a sensor issue. I do get a lot of smoke and heat coming out of the hopper,thus what I think causing the moisture issue. Why is there un burnt saw dust in the fire box? Why is there saw dust in the hopper? Any help is greatly accepted. Thanks


----------



## frenchywi

There's a GMG group on Facebook. There really good at helping. I'd try there


----------



## westby

First off - don't go off of any temp gauges on the grill - get yourself a good probe thermometer that you can clip to the grates and measure your temps accurately.

Cold temps can affect your grill as well.  A welders blanket can help with this.

GMG can help with your P settings if you need to adjust your controller to get your set temp and actual temp closer together.


----------



## mowin

First thing I'd do is call gmg customer service.  There great and stand behind there products.


----------



## highflowing

Thanks for the replies all! Spent a about a hour on the phone with GMG and come to find out it is a combo of issues! Cold, Pellets to big, damp moisture, and loosing the fire in the fire box! Once the the igniter get covered with ash it will not put out a consistent fire. One thing that it needs is to be Vac. out more often and I need to get the pellets broke up more so there is a more consistent pellet flow. I cleaned it out last night and was getting a better temp. reading. The larger pellets get jammed up real easy and allows the fire to burn at a lower temp. I will also take a look at the GMG FB page too to get tips. Thanks


----------

